# Advice



## Lalli (May 18, 2006)

*Hi

Sorry if this has been done. I just wanted to know what steps should i take in order to become a make up artist. I'd say am good at applyig obviously not the best but i've done stuff for friends/families for parties etc etc. i really like the idea of working for MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but being a make up artist seems kool
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm 19 and hoping to go to uni in september to study Law but like the idea of doing make up! any feedback would be great.

xx*


----------



## amandamakeup (May 19, 2006)

You really should Love it, not only cause it would be cool. If its what you really want to do, go for it! Maybe get a little bit of education in makeup, and practice your butt off!
Good Luck!


----------



## Lalli (May 19, 2006)

i LOVE make up, am 2 shy 2 post up stuff ive done :blush i practice evryday i have 5 sisters 2 practice on lol thnx!


----------



## coachkitten (May 20, 2006)

Post your stuff!!!  Everyone here is so nice and any criticism is totally constructive!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nothing to be shy about!


----------



## Lalli (May 20, 2006)

:blush i will do i'm going out to buy a camera coz i broke my other one! cant wait till exams are ova
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 am going to spend loads on new products


----------

